# Some Show Stuff...



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Just got back from the Idaho Taxidermy Competition up in Boise. Great show and a great bunch of guys and gals up there. It's been six years since I competed up there and it was great to get back, renew old friendships and forge some new ones.

Anyway, here's a couple birds I had in the show. 
http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u263/tex-o-bob/wheel****1.jpg










Here's a quiz for ya. Is this head fake or freeze dried?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going to say fake.....even though it looks a thousand times more real than the fake one on the hen deke. Awesome work Tex! What did you win?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome work thanks for posting the photos. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fake. awesome work.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice, very nice.

Freeze dried for sure.


----------



## redsetter (Oct 3, 2007)

Fake. My son has one just like it.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

redsetter said:


> Fake. My son has one just like it.


Yes he does.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Fake????...well... I'll be go to hell


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Fake????...well... I'll be go to hell


Yup, Fake. It's one of my own cast heads I've been working on. I'm developing a line of heads that will be my own exclusive stock. I've always hated freeze dried heads because it's impossible to paint them and not end up with a head that looks "painted". Ya, it can be done, but I don't have that kind of time... And I won't even go into the fact that a freeze dried head is a bug magnet. The trouble with most fake heads is they look fake. It makes your turkey look like a cartoon turkey with this big stupid plastic red knob glued in top. With the realism and detail I'm getting in my cast heads I will be fixing the "fake" head problem.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice work, the fake head is incredible.

Good grief, how long is the tail on that pheasant..25"?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nice work, the fake head is incredible.
> 
> Good grief, how long is the tail on that pheasant..25"?


24 1/2


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice work. I have some ducks I need to bring you.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> Very nice work. I have some ducks I need to bring you.


C'mon over.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Those mounts look fantastic. I am getting very excited for that Ruffed grouse of mine your working on. Ive got a spot on the wall that cant wait to be adorned by your magnificent work.


----------

